# Looking for Games or Gamers in Springfield, Ohio



## rayt38 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking for games or gamers in surrounding Springfield, OH area.I DM and also play any game system or setting.


----------



## abysslord (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm over in Whitehall looking for a Pathfinder fix on about a weekly basis.

AbyssLord


----------

